

Evaluating Django Caching Options - pajju
http://codysoyland.com/2010/jan/17/evaluating-django-caching-options/

======
tocomment
What do you recommend if all of my pages require a user to be logged in, and
the pages each have user specific stuff on each page's header, e.g., a my
account link, an icon showing the number of items in your cart, etc.

~~~
jnhasty
Server side includes might be a simple solution for this:

[http://joshuajonah.ca/blog/2010/06/18/poor-mans-esi-nginx-
ss...](http://joshuajonah.ca/blog/2010/06/18/poor-mans-esi-nginx-ssis-and-
django/)

